
Show HN: Automated payroll service for Indian startups - awaaz
https://www.opfin.com
======
awaaz
I am Anuj, the founder of Opfin. Here is the gist of Opfin -

There is plenty of software available in the Indian market to calculate
payroll. Such software will typically output how much employees need to be
paid, and other deductions like income tax, provident fund, professional tax,
ESI etc. The execution is left up to the business owner.

Opfin's USP is that we _execute_ the entire payroll as well. So we pay all the
employee's directly though bank transfers, and pay TDS, PF, PT, ESI on behalf
of the company so that the company is entirely covered from all legal and
compliance aspects.

Apart from basic payroll, we also take care of contractor and vendor payments,
reimbursements, employee documents and leave & attendance.

~~~
codegladiator
Can you make it easy to get payments from other companies (the other end of
vendor payments) ?

~~~
awaaz
Sorry, our focus is completely on payroll.

------
bozoUser
Congrats on the launch!

A nitpick, you could say we charge 100 Rupees per employee for firms with less
than XX employees and for other small, large business contact us for
enterprise pricing.

Good Luck :)

------
dksidana
Congratulations on Launch. My recommendation will be to make it free for
companies less than 5 employees

------
devd
Congratulations on the launch. Do you need a relationship with a specific
bank?

------
ahamedirshad123
Maybe, You should use another shade of blue.

~~~
needcaffeine
Why? It's gorgeous.

